# Which Trinidad Should I Buy?



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I have never had a Trinidad but I was thinking about a box of Fundadores or Robusto Extras ...Any suggestions?


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Fundadores from '98!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They all good honestly. Robusto extra is probably my fav of the line though.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I wouldn't mind ...if you can guide me to a vendor with '98's..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

vic_c said:


> I wouldn't mind ...if you can guide me to a vendor with '98's..


much better handled through pm vic...


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> much better handled through pm vic...


I'm with you 110%

Is there a huge taste difference between sizes ?
Are the Robusto Extra's strong?


----------



## kayakinboy (Sep 8, 2005)

reyes means King!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've recently had some coloniales, and love em. They're new, from '05, and still, they taste remarkable.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm rather partial to the Fundadores--as Smitty said, they're all good though.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

vic_c said:


> I have never had a Trinidad but I was thinking about a box of Fundadores or Robusto Extras ...Any suggestions?


All of them! 

My fave's in order are: Robusto Extra, Reyes, Fundadore.

Notice that I personally don't like the coloniales.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool....So I take it they are worth the money...
People always seem to always have mixed feelings about the high priced cigars...especially Cohibas.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

My order of preference 1.) Fundadores
2.) Robusto Extra
3.) Reyes
The Reyes is pretty strong, but the other 2 are all about elegant, refined taste. Have not tried the Colonials but have heard good things. I have not had a Reyes with much age so that could be why I rated them 3rd. They have great potential IMO, but all have been a bit harsh and young tasting to me. I had a cab of the 98's a while back (first year they were made commercially available) and they are awsome. The only thing I would caution is they are prone to draw problems. The 03's are smoking real nice and I have not had a draw problem with them yet.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I had a Fundadores when Habanos SA first started marketing them, and I wasn't too impressed, but at the time I wasn't into Lancero shape cigars. Now, I like that shape and would probably enjoy Fundadores, but I would think the 98's are long gone? Will check in CH next month for them.

Do you want me to pick you up some? Send me a PM.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> I had a Fundadores when Habanos SA first started marketing them, and I wasn't too impressed, but at the time I wasn't into Lancero shape cigars. Now, I like that shape and would probably enjoy Fundadores, but I would think the 98's are long gone? Will check in CH next month for them.
> 
> Do you want me to pick you up some? Send me a PM.


There are still 98's out there, just have to look in the right places.  One of the best cigars I ever smoked was a Trinidad Diplomat. The commercial ones are not the same blend IMO. Not much tasted good young in the late 90's. They were too worried about production #'s and not worried enough about quality control and tobacco that was very young being used in cigars. I stayed away from Lanceros cigars because they were plagued with draw problems, but I've been smoking quite a few 03's and all have been good. Even the 03 and later londsdales have been pretty goos as far as draw problems.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Fundadores are my faves...... hands down.....


XXX


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> I had a cab of the 98's a while back (first year they were made commercially available) and they are awsome. The only thing I would caution is they are prone to draw problems. The 03's are smoking real nice and I have not had a draw problem with them yet.


Don't forget that when the Trinidad first came out the Fundadores were a 38 ga. and wre plagued with draw problems. Sometime in '99 the R.G. was changed to 40. I suspect that's why the draw problems resolved.

BTW, there seems to be quite a few '98 Fundadores floating around as I ws gifted a couple at the LOLH.  :w


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Don't forget that when the Trinidad first came out the Fundadores were a 38 ga. and wre plagued with draw problems. Sometime in '99 the R.G. was changed to 40. I suspect that's why the draw problems resolved.
> 
> BTW, there seems to be quite a few '98 Fundadores floating around as I ws gifted a couple at the LOLH.  :w


That definately helped, but I wouldn't say the draw problems were completely resolved. Any thin guage cigar was hit or miss until recently. I had a cab of 02 Fundadores I split with Bruce a while back. They were very tasty, but had more than a couple tight draws out of 50.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> They all good honestly. Robusto extra is probably my fav of the line though.


Totally agree.
Love the Robusto Extra.
Nice, medium bodied, pleasant smoke.
Truly enjoyable.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> All of them!
> 
> My fave's in order are: Robusto Extra, Reyes, Fundadore.
> 
> Notice that I personally don't like the coloniales.


Totally agree.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Fredster said:


> That definately helped, but I wouldn't say the draw problems were completely resolved. Any thin guage cigar was hit or miss until recently. I had a cab of 02 Fundadores I split with Bruce a while back. They were very tasty, but had more than a couple tight draws out of 50.


My last box of Fundadores ('03) was loaded with about at least 8 sticks with draw problems. I don't think it can be avoided with this ring size.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I've smoked the Robusto Extra and had a really great experience with it. Creamy and delicious and a very long smoke. I have a Fundadore from '98 in my humi that I haven't fired up yet. Both of these were gifted to me from that ridiculously generous gorilla, Klugs.

This has me itching to try out that Fundadore now.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

You have to start with the classics. Fundadore, no question. And well-aged ones can be easily found.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Blueface said:


> My last box of Fundadores ('03) was loaded with about at least 8 sticks with draw problems. I don't think it can be avoided with this ring size.


I have had a few boxes of thin ring guage cigars over the years where all had perfect draws, but you're absolutely right, it's not the norm. I've had boxes of Cohiba Coronas Especials where all 25 were perfect. Just comes down to how much experience the roller has who rolled them. I know they give the harder to roll cigars to Torcedors with more experince, but they still may not be good enough to roll these thin ring guages.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

I've had many boxes of Trinidads over the years, from '98 thru '03 and I can count on one hand and have fingers left over, the number of them that had any type of construction issues. They all drew fine.

The Cohiba Lanceros, on the other hand, can be plagued with tight draws. Please don't hesitate to order the Fundadores solely based on the worry of construction problems. They are few.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cazadore said:


> I've had many boxes of Trinidads over the years, from '98 thru '03 and I can count on one hand and have fingers left over, the number of them that had any type of construction issues. They all drew fine.
> 
> The Cohiba Lanceros, on the other hand, can be plagued with tight draws. Please don't hesitate to order the Fundadores solely based on the worry of construction problems. They are few.


That may be your experience, but it has not been mine. I would agree that % wise more of the Cohiba Lanceros have had problems than the Fundadores. If you have had several boxes with only a few draw problems count yourself lucky. I've bought probably half a dozen boxes of Fundadores from 98-04 and the majority had draw issues, except the 03 and 04's. Probably a dozen or so out of my last cab of 02's.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Fredster said:


> That may be your experience, but it has not been mine. I would agree that % wise more of the Cohiba Lanceros have had problems than the Fundadores. If you have had several boxes with only a few draw problems count yourself lucky. I've bought probably half a dozen boxes of Fundadores from 98-04 and the majority had draw issues, except the 03 and 04's. Probably a dozen or so out of my last cab of 02's.


Same here.
That is why after they started with their Robusto Extra, I let the Fundadores become history for me. I still have a box from '03 that is untouched but that will probably be my last box of that type of cigar.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
With all this Fundadores debate, I think I will go smoke one out of my "03 box that has been sitting around for quite some time now.
Lets see if I continue with the same "luck of the draw" or lack thereof.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK,
> With all this Fundadores debate, I think I will go smoke one out of my "03 box that has been sitting around for quite some time now.
> Lets see if I continue with the same "luck of the draw" or lack thereof.


Happy to report I was pleasantly surprised.
No draw problems at all.
Only thing that seems to be a constant for me is that by the time you get through two thirds of it, it usually gets a bit bitter for my liking.
Overall, was a very good smoke. Hope the remaining 23 are the same.


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

Ive smoked more Reyes than any other cigar in the past six months, I guess since I smoke more PC & TPCs these days, on the other hand Robusto Extra is one fine smoke that any gorilla needs to try! (of course if you've got the time),,


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

I love the fundy's!!!!!    

Something someone told me when I raved about my first fundy: 

The Trinidad Fundadores is Manuel Garcia's, VP Habanos s.a., favorite smoke.

If the one man in the world that can have any cigar he wants selects the Fundadores as his favorite that is as good a reference as you might ask. 


IOD

JMHO

TJ


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My favorites are the Reyes and Robusto Extra  Good stuff!!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Bringing this back up for some updated comments from all. Very interested to see what everyone thinks.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Since this thread started, I have turned to a Fundadores fan and can't get enough of them! RE's I think are just so, so... Not a fan of that gauge.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Whatever you do - don't buy the Colonials (it's gonna take me a little bit of time to get the money to buy all that are left)


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

The Fundadores just look like such an elegant cigar and i really love the shape. cant really comment on the tastes etc as ive only ever had a few puffs on one, mores the pity


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

rookie139 said:


> My favorites are the Reyes and Robusto Extra  Good stuff!!


:tpd: 2 GREAT SMOKES. RJT


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

It's amazing after all the research i've done on these, that the bottom line seems to be that they are both really nice smokes. I guess it depends what ring guage you like. For me I think that I can't go wrong with either although right now I am partial to a larger ring guage. Thanks so far for the updates here.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

joed said:


> Whatever you do - don't buy the Colonials (it's gonna take me a little bit of time to get the money to buy all that are left)


Ahh... this is why you damn them with faint praise! :w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

raisin said:


> Ahh... this is why you damn them with faint praise! :w


Not really very subtle am I ?


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Fundadores are the best IMO.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

if you like small cigars, the Reyes is a good choice...got a box of 12 awhile back and they are pretty good.


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> ... I have turned to a Fundadores fan and can't get enough of them! RE's I think are just so, so... Not a fan of that gauge.


LOVE the Fundadores! :dr 
#1 favorite cigar - only downside for me is the cost ....

I have some REs, but I am waiting for their 3rd birthday to try one, mainly due to the $$$ and mixed reviews.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

budget it such that you end up with the fundadores and Robustos extras in your humidor, you'll be very glad you did. both are excellent cigars and worthy of a special occasion smoke. i was a hardcore fundadores fan until i tried the robustos extra, damn they are good. BOTH bring alot to the smoking table.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

vic_c said:


> I have never had a Trinidad but I was thinking about a box of Fundadores or Robusto Extras ...Any suggestions?


Vic, 
two totally different cigars.
I love them both.
If you are a robusto size fan, the Robusto Extra is a nice size stick.
Beautiful construction with a wrapper on the lighter side.
The Fundador is a tough vitola. Can have its good moments and its bad, depends on the stick. Flavor wise, they are wonderful and worth having.
My box is from '03 and it is smoking very nicely now. The Robusto Extra have been great out of the box for me. Took me a while to finally let a box rest to age.


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

Does anyone have an opinion on the quality of 2005 Fundadores? Any draw problems? Flavor good, bad, ugly?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Tapewormboy said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the quality of 2005 Fundadores? Any draw problems? Flavor good, bad, ugly?


I have a box. Beautifully constructed, great flavor, but so far I have had a few with some tight draws. Last one I clipped that had a tight draw, I let it sit for about 2 months and then smoked. The draw had opened up for me. I think you will like them.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

King James said:


> if you like small cigars, the Reyes is a good choice...got a box of 12 awhile back and they are pretty good.


:tpd: My 06's are smoking great. I need to grab some more before they're all gone.


----------

